# Overcab Bunk?



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi
This section seems as good a place as any to post this.

We want to convert our overcab bunk into a 'kennel/bed for our boys - how lucky are they!

BUT.

I'm unsure of the best way to do it, I've got a few ideas knocking around in my head, but with the curved shape of the area & the need to keep them safe & secure it's not just a case of buying a new crate.

So, has any one done this?
I'd like to use as much of the area as poss.
I don't want to use spend loads of money - or I could just get a cage made to measure.


Any ideas?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi
We have carried our Terriers & Shih Tzu's in the luton for years & never had a problem. We took out the bed to reduce the weight and fitted 3 Sky Boxes (Barjo's) screwed down to the base. You can now get drip proof rabbit type water feeders especially for dogs, so no spilt water. Our girls love it up there. The size of the box all depends on the size of dogs you have got but they are readily available in all sizes. I can give you some contacts for boxes etc if required.


----------

